# ValetPRO Safe Car Wash Sponge



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Bought one of these on my latest i4detailing order, as the mutt had eaten my last grout sponge :wall:

I washed the Jetta this afternoon with ONR and I would highly recommend the sponge... soft, dense and very absorbent allowing you to gently squeeze out the wash solution in a controlled manner.

Well done to ValetPRO :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Had mine since the group buy and have to agree with you, its a very good sponge


----------

